# insurance for non uk residence



## Jack and Jack (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi we are kiwis and are going to be in a motorhome over there for three months every time we come over we always have trouble getting insurance the only people that will insure us is down under does any one know of any one that will insure people from other countries other than down under. Thanks


----------



## AndyC (Mar 22, 2010)

Jack and Jack said:


> Hi we are kiwis and are going to be in a motorhome over there for three months every time we come over we always have trouble getting insurance the only people that will insure us is down under does any one know of any one that will insure people from other countries other than down under. Thanks


Have you tried: 
Temporary Australian car Insurance UK / Temporary New Zealand
www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php

AndyC


----------



## terry (May 9, 2010)

*terry*

hi ,we got ours at national farmers mutual on an international licience previously we had it with the aa but they declined after a year as they said you have to have a english liciense


----------



## barnybg (May 9, 2010)

*Oh dear ?*

Whats an _ english _ liscence  ?????something i'm missing out on?does it get you more perks ?

Or do you mean a * UK  * liscence ?


----------

